# Disabling Cortana, Windows 10



## JohnG (Aug 13, 2018)

I just disabled Cortana on one of my PCs. I never use it and it is always on.

Possibly zero impact / negligible, but I just found it annoying. I used these instructions -- I hope it doesn't do something under the hood that is a problem:

https://www.howtogeek.com/265027/how-to-disable-cortana-in-windows-10/


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

If you know what you're doing, there is a ton of stuff you can disable in windows10 via gpedit


----------



## JohnG (Aug 13, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> If you know what you're doing, there is a ton of stuff you can disable in windows10 via gpedit



Very true, the key proviso being, "if you know what you're doing." Glad to hear any other suggestions.


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

I always disable One Drive, handwriting/spelling reporting (and any other reporting that goes to Microsoft), and Windows Customer Experience Improvement off the top of my head. Most of those don't take up a lot of resources but then again, i don't need them so why have them running anyway. These can get re-enabled with some Windows 10 version updates though, so ymmv.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2018)

I just finished a 1U Xeon/Windows 10.
Can’t believe how much crap it puts on my rig.
Micro$oft recent updates, etc.
I’m going through it now to dump everything I don’t need.

Odd thing I noticed though.
Ever since I updated my new address and IPS every PC on my home network now boots into the browser, even offline PCs.
Windows 7 Pro doesn’t. 

But 3 x Windows 8.1 machines, and 2 x Windows 10s.
I’m taking them all offline except a Windows 10 C236 I’ll use for downloads, online work, etc.
I bought Total AV Premier and it seems to really work well with Windows 10.
Cloning Drives to the Acronis Cloud not One Drive, then having spare SSDs for everything should keep me going.
It seems 10 is really smooth for everything if it’s set up to get automatic updates, and just play along with Micro$oft. 

Once you come to grips with the reality that there’s no privacy, and security is a superstition nothing bothers me as long as my Audio drivers and hardware work proficiently.


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I just finished a 1U Xeon/Windows 10.
> Can’t believe how much crap it puts on my rig.
> Micro$oft recent updates, etc.
> I’m going through it now to dump everything I don’t need.
> ...


Yep! That's why i keep my music production pc offline unless I'm downloading a library, installing an update, or something else that i can only do on that pc online.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 13, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> If you know what you're doing, there is a ton of stuff you can disable in windows10 via gpedit


Until a Windows update is forced upon you and everything you removed reappears


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 13, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I just disabled Cortana on one of my PCs. I never use it and it is always on.
> 
> Possibly zero impact / negligible, but I just found it annoying. I used these instructions -- I hope it doesn't do something under the hood that is a problem:
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/265027/how-to-disable-cortana-in-windows-10/


Funny story, I actually did this a while back and then I went mad trying to get all the Microsoft Store Apps uninstalled.
As a result I seem to have destroyed my search function on Windows now

If I press the Windows key and start typing, nothing happens 
Might have to reinstall windows now, but I would love to get a cleaner option for an installation!!

NOTE TO SELF: Just because you work with computers, does not mean you cannot break things you may not fix


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 13, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Once you come to grips with the reality that there’s no privacy, and security is a superstition nothing bothers me as long as my Audio drivers and hardware work proficiently.


THIS... classic


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Until a Windows update is forced upon you and everything you removed reappears


HAHA! Yep! That's why I'm still on 7 atm, to avoid that. That gravy train will be over when they discontinue support for it in the next year or so though since I'll be doing a system upgrade around that time.


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> If I press the Windows key and start typing, nothing happens


There are entries in gpedit in Administrative Templates\Windows Components to allow or disallow different search features. Did you change anything in there?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 13, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> There are entries in gpedit in Administrative Templates\Windows Components to allow or disallow different search features. Did you change anything in there?


I had done in the past, but I performed a *Reset and keep files* yesterday through Windows 10 Security Center
Looking at gpedit now it shows all settings as back to Not Configured

I think my issue is in the Windows Apps folder in C:\Program Files\*Windows Apps* *hidden*
I cannot gain access to that folder and I did rename the Provisioned Cortana package, which likely screwed my install

As *Reset and keep files* simply backs up my system to a Windows.old folder and keeps the installation I believe


----------



## d.healey (Aug 13, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> HAHA! Yep! That's why I'm still on 7 atm, to avoid that.


That's why I'm on Linux Mint


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> THIS... classic



Yeah, so they track me, I don’t care.
Maybe I get buried in an avalanche skiing, then google can sell the rescue team my location.
It’s all good..


----------



## GtrString (Aug 14, 2018)

I've left windows for good, due to the things mentioned in this thread. Never again!


----------

